
A Computer to Rival the Brain - jonbaer
http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/a-computer-to-rival-the-brain
======
CuriouslyC
Neuromorphic computing is cool. We need to move towards stochastic logic as
well. Since the universe behaves in a roughly stochastic manner, we're going
to need to adopt this paradigm if we want to continue miniaturizing. Hopefully
that will let us transition smoothly over time towards quantum computing.

